
Ask HN: What are the best Emailing Services out there? - tn_
If they have a free-lower tier that would be awesome.
======
rubinho_
Are you looking for personal e-mail, transactional e-mail or a service for
newsletters and such?

For personal e-mail you could try either one of Zoho Mail, Outlook, Gmail or
iCloud Mail.

For transactional e-mail you could try SendGrid, Mailgun or Amazon SES. All of
them have free tiers. I've been using Sendgrid for a while and could recommend
them.

When sending out newsletters you could use Mailchimp or SendGrid, both also
offering free tiers.

------
jfajobi
Echoing what others have said. For transactional emails my go to is Sendgrid,
for newsletters Mailchimp.

With Sendgrid you get one month of up to 40,000 for free. After that the
(forever free plan) is up to 100 emails a month I believe.

------
chrisked
Rackspace and FastMail have a great offering for personal emails. For
transactional I also recommend Sendgrid and MailGun.

